# Sturgeon At BW



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunate that this nice Sturgeon was found deceased! He/she was about 3-3.5 feet long and I saw bobber beside it, so I "think" someone caught it, freaked out when they saw it was a dinosaur and killed it!!! Cycle of life, I saw a baby gator trying to eat off it but spooked before getting a pic!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pic didnt come out! Dern forum runner!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try it again!!! Dern forum runner has been crap fer me lately!!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We found an absolute beast a couple years ago floating in the same area, well over 100 lbs. Marine biologist said there was a section of hard bottom up Yellow River that they used to spawn.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pic finally added!!!!!!


----------



## Adam Kaeser (Sep 17, 2013)

Jason,
Could you please provide me with some details regarding location of the dead sturgeon? I am the Gulf sturgeon lead at the Panama City field office of the USFWS. We study and manage this species and would be interested in acquiring the carcass for investigation. Please feel free to email or call directly if you have time. Thank you for reporting the finding,

Adam Kaeser
Aquatic Ecologist
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
Panama City, FL 32401
(850) 769-0552 ext 244
[email protected]


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Adam Kaeser said:


> Jason,
> Could you please provide me with some details regarding location of the dead sturgeon? I am the Gulf sturgeon lead at the Panama City field office of the USFWS. We study and manage this species and would be interested in acquiring the carcass for investigation. Please feel free to email or call directly if you have time. Thank you for reporting the finding,
> 
> Adam Kaeser
> ...


No problem Adam, sent ya an email brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have only seen one and he was a stud pushing 5-6 foot. I thought it was the Loch Ness at first.


----------

